# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  بخمس دقائق تمتع بأستعادة نظامك مع الرهيب نورتون غوست 11.5 لأخذ نسخة إحتياطية عن النظ

## abdjamel

أهلا بكل زوار موضوعي و بكل من نوره  و مرحبا بكل زوار هذا الصرح العملاق  وأهلا بكل زوار هذا المنتدى الموقرين  كيف حالكم ؟ إن شاء الله تكونوا بألف صحة و عافية    مع كل اطلالة , نعودكم على الجديد و المفيد في نفس الوقت فليس هدفنا سوى   >>الافادة و الاستفادة<<     *************************************************   الحمدلله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين وعلى  آله وصحبه أجمعين والتابعين ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين .   مرحبا بكل من يزور الموضوع    ارجوا ان ينال اعجابكم وارى رايكم في ردودكم  نبدا علي بركة الله   مع البرنامج     ^v`¯×) ( اسم البرنامج ) (×¯`v^·     Symantec Ghost 11.5    `¯×) (نبذة عن البرنامج ) (×¯`v^·     نورتن كوست اي الشبح هو برنامج لعمل Back Up لجهاز الكمبيوتر   اي نسخه احتياطيه للويندوز وبرامجه كامله   وفي حالة حدوث انهيار للنظام تستطيع ان تسترجع كل ماكان موجود    من قبل    ويستحسن ان تعمل نسخه احتياطيه للنظام بعد الفورمات وتعريف    الدرايفرات وتركيب البرامج المهمه  ضع السيدي في السواقة الليزرية وغير اعدادات اللوحة الام للاقلاع   من السيدي   حان وقت التحميل    البرنامج مرفوق ع الخاااارق   ميديافير  ما عليك سوى تحميل الملف و حرقه ع سيدي  و أنتهي من عذاب الفورمات    ^v`¯×) ( تحميل البرنامج ) (×¯`v^·   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    حجم البرنامج    2.44 MP           لتحميل برنامج UltraISO لحرق ملف ISO    و بأخر أصدار    UltraISO Premium Edition 9.3.5    حجم البرنامج   3.58 mp   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]            وفي الاخير ارجوا أن أكون قد وفقت فى طرح مضمون هذا الموضوع   و ان ينال اعجاب الجميع   استودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع ودائع

----------


## AZIZ19

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## AZIZ19

Merccccccccccci

----------


## yyaarraa

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## yyaarraa

مشكووووووور

----------


## y.tresor

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

